# From Manila: Advice on selling my MAC Traincase and MUFE studio case



## G_G (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi! I am a freelance MUA for a couple of years now, and recently my day job (family business) and being a new mom has taken most of my time. Realizing i was spreading myself thinly, I decided to forego makeup artistry. 

Hence, i'm stuck with my kit.. i want to sell my MAC traincase (the black one with strap) -- which i got 2.5 years ago and my MUFE studio case (the one with lights and a stand) -- which i bought 2 months ago. Hope anyone can give me advice or refer me to anyone who would want to buy. Thanks!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





PS: I also have alot of MAC stuff, so i'm willing to include these in the selling as well. Everything is clean and neat, since i'm a neat freak. hahaha!


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Jul 15, 2009)

how much are you looking for the MUFE kit?


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 15, 2009)

what kind of brushes/shadows are u selling?


----------



## vermicelli (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey!

how much do you want for the mac one?

And do you have pigments to sell as well?


----------



## flipchikki (Jul 15, 2009)

How much are you looking to get for the traincases?  Where are you located at?  I'd be happy to take them (everything!) off your hands


----------



## ttsttp (Jul 20, 2009)

Please PM me for any MAC you have


----------



## jacquiqui (Aug 9, 2009)

would love to know what mac items you are selling... i'm in manila, too. so no need to shipping will be cheap cos it'll be within the area. or i'll be willing to do a meet up.


----------

